# Extreme guilt over rabbit death



## Dolores24 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi all. Recently I got two rabbits after a long period without a pet. When I was younger (9-13) I had a house rabbit - I'm now 22 and have only just been able to get a new bunny. I was deeply affected by the death of my first rabbit and only pet and mostly because it was down to my family and me that he died. He was a house rabbit and I suppose at that time I didn't understand how sensitive a rabbits digestive system is and unfortunately we gave him lots of treats and junk food like salted peanuts and chocolate sometimes and other things I can't remember. He died in his fifth year but I know he should have lived until around 10 and I cut his life in half. One night he just lay on his back and didn't move much then in the morning was very quiet and not himself just sat in front of his cage. My mum took him to the vets that day while I was in school and when I got home he had died. I don't know what the vet said but basically he said he couldn't digest and so his stomach was all blocked. My mum said he gave him some sort of injection to try and unblock it or maybe stop the pain and then when he got home my mum said he had lots of diarrhoea and just died. I've always felt so guilty that I wasn't there with him and I often get very upset over what I did to him and always hated that I never fully had it explained why he died. Lately when playing with the new rabbits I feel really guilty. I am strict with their diet of course. I have been doing research and everytime I come across this GI and bloat thing and it makes me think he must have had this. I keep reading about how it's extremely painful death for the bunny and I am absolutely in pieces thinking that he was in so much pain and it was all my fault and I wasn't even there to comfort him. I feel like I will never really get past this and I just wish I could have another chance with him and make it better. How can I cope with these feelings?


----------



## Bville (Apr 26, 2014)

You really can't blame yourself for your first rabbit's death because you just didn't know any better. If you had known the foods you were feeding him could harm him, you wouldn't have fed them to him. Not to blame your parents, but you were also just a child. Now that you are an adult, it sounds like you are a more responsible pet owner, have done your research, and are taking good care of your rabbits.


----------



## JBun (Apr 26, 2014)

We've all made mistakes, especially when a first time rabbit owner. And 10 years ago, a rabbits diet wasn't looked at the same way as it is now. I didn't used to know much about a rabbits diet and health issues back when I got my first rabbit, but you learn with experience. I'm very strict with my rabbits diets now, and even then they still get upset stomachs every now and then. So even had you fed the perfect diet to your bun back then, this type of thing could have still happened.

Don't blame yourself. You were just a kid and were taking the best care of your rabbit that you knew at the time. It sounds like you really cared for him, and 5 years is still a good life for a rabbit.


----------



## minmelethuireb (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree with all of the above. It's really not anyone's fault that your childhood bunny died because your family just didn't know any better. 

It's great that you did research and are feeding the rabbits you have now a healthy diet. All you can do is do research and take the best care of your rabbits that you can.


----------



## squidpop (Apr 27, 2014)

I think lots of people probably have the same kind of story about pets they had as children. I have the same kind of guilt about the guinea pigs we had, we only fed them pellets and iceberg lettuce- I still feel bad about it. We just basically fed them what he pet store person told us to feed them.


----------



## Amy D. (Apr 27, 2014)

I share your guilt. My mom let me have rabbits when I was a kid, but said they had to be in an outdoor hutch year-round (in Maryland). I'd try to give them a soda bottle of frozen water in the summer, and a warm bottle in the winter, but I'd often forget. Out of sight, out of mind right? Geez, they were never held and rarely petted (and obviously developed into nasty little things as a result of our neglect). They sure didn't live their full life expectancy. Gosh, it still feels really bad . But our current three rabbits are treated extra-specially as a result. Now, I just try to be an advocate for responsible bunny ownership whenever I can, especially when a friend is thinking of getting a first pet for their child 

So, no real advice, but a been there done that.


----------



## Brownies (Apr 27, 2014)

Aww.... You honestly can't blame yourself if you didn't know the basics session. 

Though if you are ready and you have studied I think you'll be able to get that bunny. Just before you get a rabbit:
-Make sure you have a vet on hand
-Know the basics of rabbits
-can afford a rabbit 
-You can get your rabbit spayed/neutered. I'd suggest this so that they aren't catching any cancers or illnesses of a sort.
-Provide the right care (I'm absolutely sure you can, you seem very responsible)

Hope this sort of helped


----------



## Dolores24 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your replies - it helps to know that people understand and that even if you can't forgive yourself we all make mistakes. Everything I learned from him I know I will take forward with my two new bunnies and hopefully they will have as much love as he did but also excellent health and long lives x


----------



## PaGal (Apr 27, 2014)

You were after all a child. Even your parents cannot be faulted. I had pets throughout my life and although I read everything I could get my hands on about animals we are so much further along now then we were even ten years ago and of course now you can find so much more info with the internet. On top of that it's possible that the vet your mom took your bunny to was not rabbit savvy. I'm no expert but from all I have read even just here concerning buns with GI issues there is a lot more done for them typically than just giving a shot or even one med and doing nothing else. 

You should not feel guilty since you have learned from your past mistake and I am sure plan not to repeat it. 

I do completely understand how you feel though.


----------



## Anitacullis (Jan 22, 2020)

I too am struggling with guilt. My daughter had a Netherland dwarf which lived with her in her bedroom however circumstances changed and my son came to live with us too which meant my daughter had to share her room. I put her rabbit into our shed which was safe from any foxes or other animals and we used to check on him morning and night. On the Saturday we bought him into the house for a few hours as we did for company etc, but it had gone cold when we put him back into the shed. I didn't think anything which looking back is probably stupid now but within 24 hours he had died. Now I just feel incredibly guilty especially for my daughter 10. I blame myself I should have done more


----------



## Binky4eva (Jan 28, 2020)

Don't beat yourself up. You didn't know any better and you were only young. Just learn from your mistakes. That is what I try to do, and I have made plenty of them over the 12 years I have had rabbits.


----------



## Flakes (Jan 28, 2020)

You are doing well. I had a dog who I was really close to as a teenager. One of the neighbors poisoned him over the summer. Don't know why. And it really hit me hard. So hard that Dortmund is the first pet that I've had since then. Losing a pet is an emotional experience. But you are moving on, so good for you.


----------



## horseysale (Jan 29, 2020)

We all have been there. My first bunny I gave tons of treats (she went crazy over sweet potato sticks)-- bought her the fancy mixed pellets (which she picked out the treats) and gave her tons of her favorite veggies...kale and parsley. She died at 2 yrs old from large kidney stones from all the calcium -- kale super high in calcium. Spent a fortune on vet bills as she was constantly in stasis and then in the end tried fluids and meds to help her with the stones. She ruptured and passed. Bunnies don't need all that junk -- not good for them. Occasional treat here and there but since then mine have been on unlimited Timothy hay (some alfalfa up to a year given as well) and Manna Pro pellets and have thrived. Sometimes will give them some veggies but not much.


----------

